# So what are the rules then



## UK_Al (Jan 4, 2008)

I have been following the recent post http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-37765.htmlregarding length and width regulations when registering an American RV import seems like very much a mine field.

I am planning an extended trip to the USA and would like to bring the purchase RV back to the UK but am wondering whether its worth the bother when looking at the confusion on registration.

Does anyone have any recent experience on this that may be helpful?

What is the reliability or the RV list on the RVDA site
http://www.rvda.co.uk/rvlist.php 
does the list have any relevance when registration is attempted?

I have tried to follow links that purport to give a list of allowable RV's 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-107123.html#107123
on the SMMT site but cannot seem to get the information referred to - am I missing something or is the list no longer available/relevant?

Are there any rules in this game or is it just a lottery and how can dealers sell vehicles that are, according to manufactures spec over the 255cm limit?

I'm interested in a Winnebago Adventurer, manufacturer's width 101.5 inches = 257.8cm but sized at 253.5 on the RVDA list????

Can anyone offer any Help!

Al


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"on the SMMT site but cannot seem to get the information referred to - am I missing something or is the list no longer available/relevant?"

Al,

If you read the references I quote on my post in the first link you give, all is explained.

Dave


----------

